# barre d'état FireFox absente



## quequoi (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai perdu la barre d'état de FireFox. J'ai désactivé toutes les extensions, et je suis revenu au thème par défaut, mais la barre n'est pas revenue...

Comment pourrais-je me dépanner sans devoir tout virer, et tout réinstaller? (je tiens à garder en particulier les marques-pages, et l'historique dont je me sers beaucoup...)

Je sais qu'il est possible de faire un nouveau profil, mais je ne sais pas comment accéder au gestionnaire de profil...

D'autre part, il est possible qu'un seul fichier du profil soit en cause, mais lequel?

Merci pour toute suggestion!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Avril 2005)

Extra simple normalement : menu affichage > cocher barre d'état. Mais ça doit être trop simple, il doit y avoir un autre problème ! (à moins que tu n'y aies pas pensé  ) Enfin, tu verras.


----------



## quequoi (25 Avril 2005)

Effectivement, très simple, je n'y avais pas pensé, je suis encore un débutant dans FireFox, et je n'imagine pas assez que tout élément, même ce qui me semble constitutif de la base, puisse être affiché ou non selon les préférences. J'ai donc appris quelque chose...

Merci!


----------

